# 8n ford



## Josh1247 (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't get my 8n to stay running any advise? It has new points condenser and coil it will run for about an hour and won't start back up till it cools down.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Coil? Vapor lock. Fuel cap not venting?
The first 2 can be solved by cooling the coil, carb and fuel pump with cold water. Pour a bottle of cold water on the coil first. Wait about 2 minutes, and try to start it. If it fires up, replace the coil. Next, try the fuel pump. Again, wait a couple minutes and try it. Last and least likely, try the same with the carburetor, making sure the air intake is blocked so water doesn't enter.
For the fuel cap, as soon as it starts to stumble, loosen the cap. If it clears up, the vent hole is plugged.
Is your Ford still 6 volt? Or has it been converted?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

To check for spark when it quits, pull a spark plug wire off of one plug and position it about 1/4" away fron the plug and leave it that way so you can see spark jump the gap. The spark should be a strong bluish arc. When it quits running, crank it to check if you can see spark jumping the gap. Orange spark is often not good enough.

There are a number of fuel screens that may be partially plugged, restricting flow to the carburetor.

1. There is a fuel screen attached to the shut-off valve under the fuel tank. This screen sits up inside the tank. Close the valve and disconnect the fuel line. Open the valve to check if you have strong flow from the tank through the screen. If not, drain the tank and clean the tank and screen.

2. If you have a sediment bowl, there is a screen that sits up inside it. Check that you have good flow through this screen. If not, clean the screen.

3. There is another fuel screen in the elbow at the inlet to the carburetor. Pull the bowl off your carburetor and check flow through the needle valve. If all you get is a trickle or dribble flow, clean this screen. 

4. If you have an (aftermarket) inline fuel filter, check for flow through it. If you've replaced this filter, you may have installed one that requires a fuel pump to force (pressure) adequate fuel through this filter. You really don't need this filter if the other screens are in place. 

Good luck. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Bump................


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Josh, if your N has been converted to 12 volt systen, check to make sure there is a resister is installed in the hot wire to the coil. other wise it will be full 12 volt to the coil all the time, causing the coil to break down.


----------

